# Dragging/Squealing Wheel



## altontractor (Nov 11, 2009)

I was moving some tanks around tonight and I started hearing some squealing down below my left buttock. It seems that the left rear wheel has a dragging brake shoe or something similar. Has anyone done a brake job on a 1999 790? Where do I even begin to look into this problem?


----------

